# Which DO nozzles should I get?



## Naus (Mar 17, 2010)

I am using a DO DVC-30 kit and am going to have 4 nozzles spraying into my mk6 golf R's intake manifold

I am running a gtx3071r/forged internals/eurodyne tune. Trying to hit around 450whp. I'm thinking 4 do3's?


----------



## Naus (Mar 17, 2010)

For anyone else wondering: Devils Own got back to me and said 4 DO2s

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------

